# Knitting Pattern Blue Hat with Lacy Flowers- Free till Feb27



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody,

If you like lacy hats, you might like this one. 

The pattern is free in my Ravelry shop till Feb27.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-lacy-flowers-in-size-adult


----------



## 23607

Thank you


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## atvoytas

Thank you I love it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I love it too!


----------



## casey1952

Thank you! Already saved in my Ravelry library.


----------



## moonriver

Great ....thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

All of your patterns are lovely. This one is no exception. Well done and thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12

Thank you for the beautiful pattern!


----------



## Windbeam

Thank you , very pretty hat.


----------



## willi66

Very pretty, thanks


----------



## Tessa28

Thank you, its lovely, Tessa28


----------



## patrisha

Thank you. Love it.Definitely one to keep.








Thank you. Lovely pattern. Definitely one to keep


----------



## Ann DeGray

Thank you so much, Elena. Your patterns are all lovely and very well written. I have already made quite a few and look forward to knitting this one as well. Just looked at all of them on Ravelry and I love them all. Price is very reasonable, too.

You do nice work, kid!


----------



## Msellie

Lovely, as usual. Thank you so much.


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks so much for another lovely hat pattern. I am making socks, fingerless gloves and this hat will go great for a complete set!!!!!!!

Your hats are the best!!!!!


----------



## shelindo

Saved in my Ravelry library. Thank you so much.


----------



## Katieknits

Thank you. I love it and I think I'll use the same color as it looks so pretty!


----------



## Klockie

Thank you for the gift of this beautiful hat.


----------



## kippyfure

Thanks for the lovely gift!


----------



## kyterp

Super! Thanks a great bunch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth

Sweet! Sweet! Sweet! Beautiful! I love the little flowers! Just so adorable. Thank you sooooooo much for your kindness and love!


----------



## SallyJ

Thank you again for your beautiful hat pattern. Each one is nicer than the last.


----------



## John's old lady

Thank you. Very pretty hat and well-written instructions.


----------



## FWBknitter

Thanks so much will try this pattern soon


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, so pretty in that icy blue color! Thank you!


----------



## julietinboots

That's a pretty little hat. Thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, my friends! Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## Blue_Carol

ck said:


> Thank you


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl

very pretty hat


----------



## WindingRoad

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> If you like lacy hats, you might like this one.
> 
> The pattern is free in my Ravelry shop till Feb27.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-lacy-flowers-in-size-adult


Thank you. You know I'll be making this soon. I'm the Imelda Marcos of hats. LOL... Your hats.


----------



## LindaLu

Thank you!


----------



## Regg

Thank you. Really lovely! Hope mine look as good.


----------



## TennKnitter

Added to my library. Thanks!


----------



## fourbyin

Thank you!
I love that you are so generous and share a pattern for a time before putting a price on it. It is kind of you and it makes me want to buy more from you.
bless you
ann


----------



## cjssr

Thank you so much....I love your hat patterns. They turn out like your photo....even for me. LOL


----------



## Vuksie

You are very gracious! Thank you so much -- I have just started doing hats for a military support group, and have mastered knitting in the round and the dpns..It will be a nice change to do something with a pattern like this for family, etc. Very delicate, feminine looking pattern!


----------



## katygrace

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

Thank you.


----------



## Jeanie L

Thank you so much for this pattern..Love all of your hats..


----------



## Chocolatechips

Thank you! Love your patterns and your generosity.


----------



## canuckle49

Thank you Elena for yet another beautiful hat and for being so generous !


----------



## MarilynKnits

Beautiful hat. It is so kind of you to give us the pattern. I am looking forward to making it in some ice blue Encore I have in my stash.


----------



## Pegsay

Thank you for the new hat pattern.


----------



## Limey287

Thank you so much, Elena - I absolutely love your hat patterns. thank you knitting kitty for sharing this information


----------



## kneonknitter

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> If you like lacy hats, you might like this one.
> 
> The pattern is free in my Ravelry shop till Feb27.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-lacy-flowers-in-size-adult


Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oge designs

Very pretty hat, lovely pattern


----------



## jjcooter

Great job!! Love it!!


----------



## Ann DeGray

fourbyin said:


> Thank you!
> I love that you are so generous and share a pattern for a time before putting a price on it. It is kind of you and it makes me want to buy more from you.
> bless you
> ann


Agreed, that's exactly what I think.


----------



## kathnmolly

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. It's really lovely, and I can't wait to make it. That was very nice of you to post it.


----------



## Knitsue

Thanks for sharing the hat pattern. I have downloaded it.


----------



## GC_Bonnie

Thank you so much. Made a copy before my nimble brain forgot. It's a wonderful little hat.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much for your kind comments! I enjoyed reading all of them!


----------



## Hosta Hill

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> If you like lacy hats, you might like this one.
> 
> The pattern is free in my Ravelry shop till Feb27.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-lacy-flowers-in-size-adult


How nice of you! Thank you! It's beautiful.


----------



## cspaen34

THANK YOU!


----------



## ladyjayne

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## gcoop

Thank you so much I have downloaded it


----------



## JeanJ

Just downloaded your pattern. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you. This is really very pretty.


----------



## Viddie

thankyou ,much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

What a sweet little hat!


----------



## southernyankee

Thank you once again Elena for sharing your wonderful talents. It has been a harsh winter in the northeast and my daughters and granddaughters have received several of your hats as gifts. They are easy to make following your great directions and they stay on the head and keep your ears and head warm!!!


----------



## Hannelore

Thank you Elena. Want to do a hat for our guild to give to a charity when we have our next exhibition. Might change the colour but the pattern is beautiful.


----------



## Eleni2014

Hi, many thanks for the pattern, my daughter just asked me the other day to knit her a couple more hats! Great timing.

Eleni


----------



## GinB

It's a beautiful pattern. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## derfer

How do you block a basket weave pattern baby blanket made with bernat satin acrylic yarn?


----------



## MadisonP99

[No message]


----------

